# How to weave handcuff charm to key fob?



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a rookie question of how to weave a handcuff charm to key fob?

I have a picture below of my first attempt but it does not look very good to me.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Try some split rings (from hobby shop). They will allow the full cuffs to show and be a little easier to straighten the cuffs with. You will want a pair of split ring pliers because those little rings are a pain to split without the pliers.

Here's an example of a Saints bracelet that I did.


----------



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks, I like that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

I see what you did there, showing off a Saints bracelet to a Bears fan. 

That is a good idea where did you get the charm and cuffs?
I think the cuffs look good just the way they are.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Also you can try some Jump Rings. I just bought some 6mm jump rings yesterday from a local craft supply store.


----------



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

I found some 6mm snap rings at Hobby Lobby and they work very well. 

However the snap ring tool is a bit of a mystery with these small snap rings. But I think I got it figured out, it just opens them enough to get the cuff through.

The cuffs lay flat with out any rough egdes sticking up.

I'll post pics later.

Found the cuffs on Esty.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

NavyDavy said:


> I found some 6mm snap rings at Hobby Lobby and they work very well.
> 
> However the snap ring tool is a bit of a mystery with these small snap rings. But I think I got it figured out, it just opens them enough to get the cuff through.
> 
> ...


Glad you figured it out.


----------



## NavyDavy (Oct 21, 2013)

I really like this fix. Thank you TwinSpar.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Glad it worked for you!


----------



## israel (Apr 7, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Paracord Forum


----------



## Ted2016 (Dec 19, 2016)

Where did you find the handcuff and saints charms?
Thanks.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Etsy is where I found the saints charms.


----------



## SkullsvilleUSA (Apr 10, 2017)

*Handcuff Charms*

Ted2016. We sell the handcuff charms at SkullsvilleUSA.com.
We have over 100 different skull beads, charms and other goodies
for dressing up your paracord projects too.


----------

